# Another experiment with texturing



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm a genie in a bottle baby......ok that was stuck in my head the entire time I was making this. Another experiment, this time I was going for a hammered metal look. Not sure if I should make a lid or some kind of fancy top or leave it as more of a flower vase thing. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 1, 2017)

Definitely has a metallic look to it -- how did you do that? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 1, 2017)

@Nature Man I used a hammer with a rounded end instead of claws. I then used Ruby Rub N Buff. Then I went over that lightly with silver Rub N Buff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Smitty (Dec 1, 2017)

Keith, you certainly achieved the look you were going for. Really like it. By the way, is that a Nova Comet II lathe you use?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 2, 2017)

Good idea, and good looking piece. Is it hollowed yet? Looks like your aim is about as good as mine in that last picture with the hammer mark crossing the line. In order to keep the Genie in the bottle look, it needs a lid....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 2, 2017)

@Smitty it is, Family got it for me last Christmas, LOVE it.

@Nubsnstubs I cheated and used a forstner bit to hollow it. I think I will make a top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice effect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 3, 2017)

Very creative! Looks cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 3, 2017)

Really neat! I can see that getting adapted for a variety of finishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 3, 2017)

Very cool, I am a fan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 3, 2017)

I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

